# Favourite Steel Type?



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes all of them.

Magnemite/Magneton/Magnezone
Forretress
Steelix
Scizor
Skarmory
Mawile
Aron/Lairon/Aggron
Beldum/Metang/Metagross
Registeel
Jirachi
Empoleon
Shieldon/Bastiodon
Bronzor/Bronzong
Lucario
Probopass
Diagla
Heatran.

Whats your favourite?

Personally I love Registeel. Lucario at a close second.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 30, 2008)

Mawile.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 30, 2008)

Skarmory probably.

Because its cry sounds like 'skar-mor-ee'.


----------



## Espeon (Nov 30, 2008)

I like them all excluding a few. Namely Probopass, Heatran and one of my pet hates within the Pokémon world, Lucario.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

Mawile <3 it's cute :3  (don't ask :l)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 30, 2008)

Aron/Lairon/Aggron.

Jirachi is pretty cool too, though.


----------



## Scizor King (Nov 30, 2008)

If you didn't see that coming, I advise you to read peoples' usernames. 
Metagross at a close second.


----------



## Flora (Nov 30, 2008)

Jirachi. :D


----------



## ZimD (Dec 1, 2008)

Magneton is one of my favorite Pokemon. No idea why, I just love them.


----------



## Ramsie (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't really use the Steel type that much. The first one I remember liking was Aron so that's who I voted for. Skarmory is pretty good too.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm torn between Skarmory and Mawile


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucario. But Skarmory and Dialga come a VERY close second.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't decide between Dialga and Steelix. >.<


----------



## S. E. (Dec 1, 2008)

Aggron, then Lucario, then Empoleon, and then Jirachi. I'm not sure why.

EDIT: Scizor goes in between Lucario and Empoleon, BTW. I forgot the first time.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 1, 2008)

I voted for Jirachi, but I like most steel types. The only one I really hate is Heatran. Oh, and Wormadam (trash cloak) should be up there. Probopass is a steel type? O.o


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 2, 2008)

I love Bronzong and Mawile, but Skarmory wins it for me.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 2, 2008)

Dialga, Skarmory and Lucario. :D

Silly fourth generation. I liked it when Skarmory was my favorite Steel-type by far.


----------



## see ya (Dec 2, 2008)

Mawile and Jirachi. With a side of Lucario.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Dec 2, 2008)

Forretress!!!
Stop laughing at me! ;-;


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Dec 2, 2008)

Skarmory, because I like the moves Razor Wind and Metal Claw. Also, having a Steel-Flying type is handy for both flying and steel type moves. Its also not weak to grass-types, unlike other Steel-type Pokemon.


----------



## b_l_minu (Dec 2, 2008)

Aron is adorable, and I can't name any specific reasons for Lairon, but I like those a lot. Not that I've got anything against Aggron, but I just don't-- *EARTHQUAKE.* Okay, fine, Steelix too.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Dec 2, 2008)

Skaaaaaaaa!

Flying pieces of metal for the win! Skarmory is coolest by far. Aron/Lairon/Aggron is second place. Lucario is third.


----------

